# Amazons insurance



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Just out of curiosity after seeing damaged vehicles at DLA5. does amazons insurance cover towing people out of ditches and dirt roads? along with fixing busted bumpers/fenders/wheels/tires? cuz i know damn well my insurance does not cover shit if im on a dirt road.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

How much is your car worth? Cause there is a $1,000 deductible.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Never had to deal with dirt roads but I don't like doing blocks in very steep hilly areas which I get on occasion. That's why its BS they don't tell you where you will be delivering before you accept the block. And when you do find out at the warehouse they don't let you refuse to do it.


----------



## Ladylib84 (Sep 16, 2017)

I had the worst experience in the hills in Riverside, but I have been off roading so I know how to navigate a dirt road! To top it off, there was a different way to go that could've avoided the dirt road all together!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I guess a psycho homeless guy throwing a trash can lid at or towards my car leaving a big scratch in the rear pass door while I was in Bakers, isn't so bad after all. Guys from the valveoline shop came in asking, anyone in here own a white car ? I said I do, oh crap this is not going to be good. Talked to a cop about it later, said nothing could be done. Iowa and Blaine. Usually the homeless seem pretty chill, but not this guy.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Your car is way too pretty for this job. That area has quite a few unstable homeless people. My daughter worked over there a few years ago they got threatened by this one guy all the time. I'm so sorry that happened to you


----------

